
The challenging task of sorting colours - signa11
http://www.alanzucconi.com/2015/09/30/colour-sorting/
======
jugad
This is pretty cool.

4 years ago, I spent few days playing with colors to come up with an algo
which allows us to automatically generate a set of colors for objects in our
3D scene. Some of the algos considered were to sort the colors in some way
which includes the darker and lighter colors, and still allows us to choose n
different colors from the whole range.

The result was good but not as great as we expected. The conclusion was that
our algorithms are still not capable of replacing human chosen color themes.

Maybe if we had more time, or an intern with such an inclination for color
selection, we might have gotten farther.

